# 3rd Annual Texas Summer Rally (july 4-7)



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

TEXAS SUMMER RALLY JULY 4-7 FORT WORTH 

July 04-07 (Friday - Monday) ...

and we are looking at the following location ...

RV Ranch in FORT WORTH Texas...

If you can or think you can attend let MSWALT know on this thread so he can better estimate the amount of space we will need....

RV Ranch Fort Worth
2301 S. Burleson Blvd.
Burleson, TX 76028
Phone: 1 (817) 426-5037
Reservations: 1 (888) 855-9091

*RSVP'd so far: 
mswalt - 2 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7)
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl (?)
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (12) and 1 boy (6)
briansk11 - 2 adults - 1 girl (4?)
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???)
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???)
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo)
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12)
armstrong - 3 adults - 3 girls (10, 7, 10)
Outback Steve - 2 adults - 2 boys (15 and 13)
*


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Hope everyone had a good weekend in San Marcos. Unfortunately we were unable to make it. You couldn't have asked for better weather.

We probably won't make it in July. Sherry and I have a new project we're working on that should take most of the summer. I'll post pictures when we get more done. The park looks great. You should hit up Fun Time for a door prize. They're pretty close and have sure made plenty from this group.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, since Ghosty told everyone I was taking charge of this, I guess I'll call them tomorrow and reserve 10 slots. Ghosty has already talked with them (today) and sites are going fast. If you want to go, I'll post the reservation information as soon as I can tomorrow. I won't be able to access my computer until about 3PM (can't get on at work any more!) so be patient.

IF you want to go, make your reservation ASAP when I post the information, please.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There's always PLAN B!!!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> There's always PLAN B!!!


We're on the road headed east. Tim said he has never gotten such good gas mileage with the tail wind we have. (11.4 instead of the usual 10). Tuesday night there was very little rain but boy did the wind howl. We are in for the summer rally and as usual we can go anywhere and do anything ... EXCEPT plan B!









We waived goodbye to Terry Y and it looked like Herkdoctor was still sawing zzz's.

It was great to see everybody and we are looking forward to July!

May


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, gang, here's the poop, uhhhhh- info.

*What*: Texas Summer Rally
*Where*: RV Ranch, Fort Worth (not Keene)
*Dates:* July 4 through 7th (that's Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday nights)
*Web address*: http://www.rv-ranch.com/
*Contact info*: Call the RV Ranch at 1-888-855-9091 speak to Dorothy Wilcox for your reservation. Tell her you're with *Texas Outbackers*. Make your reservations ASAP. If you're thinking of going, make a reservation now. Sites will fill up quickly.
*Rates*: $27 club rate (if ten trailers); if not ten, $34 (but subtract Good Sam's, etc. $30.60)

I already have made my reservation. Arriving Friday, July 4th. Departing Tuesday, July 8th.

See you there!

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Tim P said:


> There's always PLAN B!!!


We're on the road headed east. Tim said he has never gotten such good gas mileage with the tail wind we have. (11.4 instead of the usual 10). Tuesday night there was very little rain but boy did the wind howl. We are in for the summer rally and as usual we can go anywhere and do anything ... EXCEPT plan B!









We waived goodbye to Terry Y and it looked like Herkdoctor was still sawing zzz's.

It was great to see everybody and we are looking forward to July!

May
[/quote]
I was up by 1030 but then again I had to make up for the early morning Easter Egg Hunt.








Scott


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

We are still having fun in San Marcos, we sure do miss everyone that left already. We went for a glass bottom boat ride to today the kids loved it. After that we went looking at the new 2008 Outbacks at Marshall's Travelland. Somehow we ended up in a KZ Durango bunkhouse and I am telling you Keystone has some work to do in the bunkhouse arena. Michelle is still in shock







! We will be at the summer rally we will make our reservations in the morning. Finally Ghosty has to drive further than me.









Scott


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

We are looking into it. It might be the maiden voyage for the new truck. I hope it can handle it. It is going to be tough coming from a diesel.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. Judy and I have our reservations for the Summer Rally made. We will be there from July 4th - July 8th.









Robert


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Hi all - we finally had a work free day today and spent it in San Antonio on the Riverwalk. Had a great time - but we're glad to be back at the much quieter campground! We snuck out yesterday afternoon for a Harley ride to Wimberly - but the winds were really unreasonable. We had dinner in Gruene - I have to say I like the smaller towns better than the cities. We're heading out in the morning and heading back to (sigh) more winter weather. Only 8 more weeks to the Arizona trip! We're going to have to plan another trip to the area - I'd loved to have seen wildflowers blooming! We still considering the summer rally since David would have to cancel his classes on Thursday the 3rd. It'd be fun to be with the group and NOT be working!







I'll let you know!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

We are reserved for July! Now that I think about it, it's odd that they didn't require a deposit or a cc number. Did anyone else?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you have called and reserved, post that info on this thread.

Reservations thus far:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.

Get your reservations in EARLY! I'd love to have more than 10 if we could.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Tim P said:


> We are reserved for July! Now that I think about it, it's odd that they didn't require a deposit or a cc number. Did anyone else?


Tim, 
I thought it was odd that they didn't want a cc number or deposit. All she wanted for now was our name, when we were getting there, when we were leaving and a phone number. I am glad that I am not the only one feeling that way.
Robert


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> We are reserved for July! Now that I think about it, it's odd that they didn't require a deposit or a cc number. Did anyone else?


Tim, 
I thought it was odd that they didn't want a cc number or deposit. All she wanted for now was our name, when we were getting there, when we were leaving and a phone number. I am glad that I am not the only one feeling that way.
Robert
[/quote]

Yea, I was starting to think that maybe she was putting us on "Uncle Mark's" tab!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yea, I was starting to think that maybe she was putting us on "Uncle Mark's" tab!


I would love to be able to treat y'all, but she didn't ask for my credit card stuff, either. I even asked about it (credit card info, not treating you)









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Yea, I was starting to think that maybe she was putting us on "Uncle Mark's" tab!
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to treat y'all, but she didn't ask for my credit card stuff, either. I even asked about it (credit card info, not treating you)
> ...


Mark -- i made my reservation a few minutes ago -- these guys don't strike me as the sharpest tools in the shed ..

I booked mine for July 03 - 07 (4 days instead of three)

I told them i was part of the Outbackers Rally and gave them your name but the guy said he could find nothing .. (I talked to a guy -- not one of the ladies that seem to know everything) .. but if you get a chance later on -- could you make sure that i have a site near you and the other outbackers...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty, I"ll call Dorothy on Monday to make sure.

By the way, guys, if you'll all PM me with your full names, I'll have information to check on with the staff there.

Mark

Reservations thus far:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Just reserved a spot. Add me to the list.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Brian! Looking forward to seeing y'all.

Come on, Texas Outbackers, get on the list!

Mark

Reservations:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I drive by the RV Ranch about once a week... If you need me to go by there in person and REALLY CONFIRM some plans and names let me know.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I drive by the RV Ranch about once a week... If you need me to go by there in person and REALLY CONFIRM some plans and names let me know.


I may take you up on that offer in the near future. I'm calling tomorrow morning to check on a few things. Ill let you know.

Mark

But what you *can* do is make your reservation.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK OK OK Mark... quit yelling at me! hahahaha
Reservations are made.
Arriving July 3 or 4th.... (work depending). And heading out July 6th, sunday afternoon.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK OK OK Mark... quit yelling at me! hahahaha
> Reservations are made.


About time!

Reservations:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11 
Texas Friends

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, the bad news is that we decided to back out of the Factory Rally mainly due to extreme gas prices.

But the good news is that frees up the holiday weekend for us and we have made our reservations for the summer rally! We will arrive late on July 3rd and depart the 7th or maybe later if we decide to make a longer vacation out of it. We are looking forward to seeing everyone again!

BTW if anyone is counting there will be the four of us plus Grandma again (she loved the last rally!).

Micah


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news, Curtis. We'll be glad to see you guys.

Mark

Reservations:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11 
Texas Friends
Herkdoctor
collinsfam_tx

That makes 8 families. Two more and we get a discount on our sites! Where are the rest of you Texas Outbackers?

Mark

SPECIAL NOTE: For those of you considering coming to this rally, make sure you call the RV Ranch between 8 and 3 and talk to Dorothy Wilcox. She's handling the reservations for our rally members. Talk with anyone else, they don't know anything about putting us together and you take your chances about getting close to the rest of us!!!

I've been contacting her to confirm reservations and there were a couple of you who haven't spoken with her and she didn't know you were with us. I believe we have that fixed now, though.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Great news, Curtis. We'll be glad to see you guys.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...


How about an Okie family attending?

I talked to the family and we will be calling to reserve a spot tomorrow. I am trying to talk another Outbacker to join us. I will let you know tomorrow after we talked to Dorothy.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Steve,

Come on down!!!!!! The Texas Rally only means its happening in Texas...

And bring your Outbacker friends too! The more the better. We look forward to meeting everyone.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

That's right, come on down. We had and may have again Terry Y from Kansas City for the Texas Spring Rally. The more Outbackers, the better it is. Hope to see you there Steve.

Robert


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> That's right, come on down. We had and may have again Terry Y from Kansas City for the Texas Spring Rally. The more Outbackers, the better it is. Hope to see you there Steve.
> 
> Robert


I called today and reserved our spot. It will be the wife and I along with our two kids (girl-16, boy 12). I forgot to ask about fireworks. Do they allow fireworks? If not is there a place near by for the kids to have fireworks and for us to watch a display of them? We will arrive on Friday afternoon and leave out Monday morning.

Thanks

Steve & Mary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Steve! Glad to have you with us!

Reservations:
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11 
Texas Friends
Herkdoctor
collinsfam_tx
Steve McNeil


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Steve,

Glad you can make it to the rally. I am not sure if the park allows fireworks or not and its way to soon to tell if there will be a burn ban in affect or not. If its too dry that time of year we may not even be allowed to have fireworks. As far public firework displays are concerned.... I live only a short distance down the road from RV Ranch and there are a few small towns close to the ranch that I am sure will have some type of fireworks show. When we get closer to the time of the rally I will check into the towns around there and see who is haveing a display and what days and where they will be.
I'll keep an eye out.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Hey to all - I'm afraid we're going to have to pass on this one. The trip home just about did David in. So for a long weekend - we're going to try to find a place here in Missouri. Maybe in the fall we can split the difference and get a rally going in Oklahoma!









If anyone gets up close to KC - let me know. We're hoping to do several weekend trips close to home this year. I'd even go to Branson (although I won't go to any shows.....) Anywho - have a great 4th - we'll be thinking of you!

Terry


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear you won't be able to make it. We'll miss you guys.

I'll give you a holler when (if) we get to KC this summer.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just for all you Texan (or any other state) Procrastinators out there! Get with it and sign up today!

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on Okies!! It is time to join up with the texans. Fort Worth isn't very far for most of us in Oklahoma. They are checking on the use of fireworks and firework displays.

Steve


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am thinking about going but how kids friendly is everyone ? I mean would we be the only ones with little one running around? I have 3 boys 9, 7 and 5.

Leigh


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry, but we won't be able to make the rally. DH has to work that weekend, of all things!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am thinking about going but how kids friendly is everyone ? I mean would we be the only ones with little one running around? I have 3 boys 9, 7 and 5.


Come on! There is going to be plenty of kids.

Just off the top of my head>>>>Ghosty has a boy 6? and girl 10?; mswalt's grandkids are girl 10 and boy 7; Herkdoctor's girls are 12? 10? 4? Two 1-year olds with Texas Friends and a 15? yo boy.

Well, you get the idea.

We'd be glad to have y'all.

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Lehnertfamily5 said:


> I am thinking about going but how kids friendly is everyone ? I mean would we be the only ones with little one running around? I have 3 boys 9, 7 and 5.
> 
> Leigh


Leigh

I will have my 12 yr boy. My 16 daughter may stay with her grandmother to work a summer job.

Steve


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Mark-

Unfortunately, we won't be able to attend either. With Becky's new job, time off is going to be at a real premium until the fall, and we are both working weekends for a while. We are suffering from rally withdrawal- our Everest group is having a rally at natchez Trace this week and we had to cancel that one too.

Hopefully, in a few months, we will be back into the swing.


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

We love kids... sadly ours are grown, but we borrow the granddaughter... just as good if not better!!



Lehnertfamily5 said:


> I am thinking about going but how kids friendly is everyone ? I mean would we be the only ones with little one running around? I have 3 boys 9, 7 and 5.
> 
> Leigh


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

We made our reservation today. Yea !!!!
Attending : James
Kathy
Alexis - 10
Traci - 7
Andi
Martha - My mother 
Molly - My niece - 10

We will be arriving July 3rd and departing on July 6th.
I will be at a local race track saturday night but the rest of the family will be there.
Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

armstrong,

Way to go! Glad to have you with us!

See you then. Watch this thread for future announcements concerning the potluck.

Reservations:
*mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Tim P.
Ghosty
briansk11 
Texas Friends
Herkdoctor
collinsfam_tx
Steve McNeil 
armstrong*

Looks like 10!

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Add us to the list we are signed up. 
It will be our first rally and we are looking forward to it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right! Lookin' better!!!!! This is the biggest yet...11 Outbackers.

OK, so let's figure out how many people are gong to be there (in preparation for the potulick). If I don't have your numbers correct, please feel free to amend.

*Reservations:
mswalt - 2 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7)
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl 
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) and 1 boy (?)
briansk11 - 2 adults - 1 girl (4?)
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???)
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???)
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo)
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12)
armstrong - 3 adults - 3 girls (10, 7, 10)
Outback Steve* - *2 adults - 2 boys (15 and 13)

I count 44

Mark*


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> All right! Lookin' better!!!!! This is the biggest yet...11 Outbackers.
> 
> OK, so let's figure out how many people are gong to be there (in preparation for the potulick). If I don't have your numbers correct, please feel free to amend.
> 
> ...


*collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5, 4.5mos.)*


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

mswalt said:


> All right! Lookin' better!!!!! This is the biggest yet...11 Outbackers.
> 
> OK, so let's figure out how many people are gong to be there (in preparation for the potulick). If I don't have your numbers correct, please feel free to amend.
> 
> ...


Outback Steve - the boys are 15 & 13


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Come one, come all! I know there are more Texas Outbackers (or close to Texas) out there who'd love to make this rally! Get your reservations in now! Don't wait; call Dorothy at the RV ranch ASAP (she'll be back on the 8th).

Mark!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all!

Confirming numbers for TimP: Just the three of us: Tim, May and Michelle. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

My mother and wife made the decision that they would like to go to First Monday and being the only male in our group I don't ask question. So with saying that I will have to cancel our long trip(10 miles) to the RV Ranch get together.

Thanks,
James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> with saying that I will have to cancel our long trip(10 miles) to the RV Ranch get together.


Sorry to hear that. We'll miss meeting you.

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know if we are allowed to set off fireworks at the park or at a near by location? Is there a firework display nearby?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Does anyone know if we are allowed to set off fireworks at the park or at a near by location? Is there a firework display nearby?


Don't know the answer, but we're really close to the metroplex and I'm sure there will be some nearby. Unless the Texas burn ban remains in effect.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just thought I would let everyone know that we are going to be arriving there on July 2nd.

There are tons of fireworks displays that will be going on that week. I googled dallas tx fireworks and there is a link to www.pegasusnews.com with all the fireworks displays listed.

My parents personally love the Addison show on the 3rd and the Irving Symphony Concert and Fireworks Show on the 4th.

Are we going to be doing a potluck meal? Did I miss the post where we sign up to bring foods?

Micah


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

FYI - Fireworks are not allowed in the city of Burleson.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

If you are wanting to go see a fireworks display the night of the fourth but you dont want to drive across the metroplex, the City of Burleson (which is nearby) will be haveing a public fireworks display the night of the fourth.

http://www.burlesontx.com/About%20Burleson...nd%20Events.htm

Here is a link to the city internet site. Scan down the page for information on that night.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

The Burleson fireworks display is only about 3 miles up the highway from RV Ranch....

And if you havent seen the link for the menu be sure and check it out...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=22358&hl=

Its also under "Texas Summer Rally Menu"

Bryan 
Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!









Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

can't wait we're in san antonio now.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Outback Steve,
Where at Lake Medina did you camp? Rob and I go to the Lake Medina Thousand Trails alot.
See you in Fort Worth.
Judy


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Outback Steve,
> Where at Lake Medina did you camp? Rob and I go to the Lake Medina Thousand Trails alot.
> See you in Fort Worth.
> Judy


nicest place on Medina Lake:nice campground


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello All,
Michelle has been afraid to get on here and let everyone know that after our last get together down in San Marcos we went looking at new 5th Wheels and ended up buying A 2008 Durango by KZ. So what she really wants to know is, Are we still welcome at the Rally?

Scott


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Hello All,
> Michelle has been afraid to get on here and let everyone know that after our last get together down in San Marcos we went looking at new 5th Wheels and ended up buying A 2008 Durango by KZ. So what she really wants to know is, Are we still welcome at the Rally?
> 
> Scott


Scott,

come on, you are still welcome!! We are looking forward to the rally.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So what she really wants to know is, Are we still welcome at the Rally?


Are you kidding? Of course, you're welcome. You don't have to actually have an Outback to be welcome with us!

Needs change, and so must we.

See you there! Can't wait to see your new SOB.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers. Things have worked out and we will see everyone this weekend. We will be with some friends of ours that are not Outbackers but envy all of us. They will have a great time with everyone. We will arrive Thursday night and stay through Sunday. Sites 33 and 34 accross from the Rally sites.

Braziels - 2 Adults 2 Kids 13,15

Ikelers - 2 Adults 2 Kids 12, 15

We camp with the Ikelers on a regular basis and we cannot wait to check out the RV Ranch. Our 12 Mile commute will be long but we will try to make it with little trouble.

See you all at the Ranch!!!!!

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go , KB!

Reservations:
mswalt - 3 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7) and 1 girl (3) = (6 total)
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults = +2 (=8 total)
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) = +3 (=11 total)
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) and 1 boy (?) =4 (=15 total)
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???) = +5 (=20 total)
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???) = +5 (=25 total)
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo) = +5 (=30 total)
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12) + 1 girl = 4 (=34 total)
Outback Steve - 2 adults + 2 boys (15, 13) = + 4 (=38 total)
kbrazieltx - 2 adults 2 kids (b15, g13) = +4 (=42)
Ikelers - 2 adults (2 kids, 12,15) + 4 (=46)
oklahoma sooner outbackers - 2 adults and 2 children = 4 (50)

Did I get thm all????? briansk11 and armstrong cancelled

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

mswalt said:


> ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! I just called to make sure there won't be a problem with us getting in Thursday night. I just don't wanna drive from Houston on the morning of the 4th. No problem. We'll be in site 18. See everyone soon!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ken,

Great to see you can make it. ...and I thought my 25 mile trip to the RV Ranch was a short one!

I sent you a message about the menu for the meal saturday night but I'll post the link here also.

Tell the Ikelers!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=22358&hl=

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey all! Sorry that it's taken this long to get a head count. So far 5 will definately be attending with a possibility of a 6th. If so, it will be one of my daughters friends (13). Just called the Ranch to verify our site number and we are now is site 21. We'll check in Thursday night and check out on Monday. I'm bring the the wine because I just got promoted!!
















Michelle & Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the promotion!

I think we're neighbors. I believe I'm in site 20.

Be in Friday noon.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

we are almost there. 30 minutes out. who's there?


----------



## Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

We're just north of Huntsville. Tim had to stop at the bank for a loan for the gas









At 55 we can get 11 mpg, what is everyone else getting?

See you soon!

Tim, May & Michelle


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont wanna hear about gas prices..... I had to make TWO trips to the RV Ranch!










yes... i am bored at work before the fireworks hit!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry we can't make this one. We hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday weekend.

I just realized that this is the first Texas rally that we are a complete no-show...I feel guilty (almost).









Now, where are the pictures???? I KNOW Ghosty took his laptop...


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Give us time. We are enjoying a movie. Pictures are sure to follow along with the plans for the next rally just be patient.
Chelle


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

No excuses- we want pictures.

PICTURES!

PICTURES!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a picture from movie nite. More will follow.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, that's a pretty cool set up








Is that an inflatable screen and did you guys rent it?


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

The rally was great and we will definitly try to make more of them in the future. It was wonderful to meet such a fun group of people.

As promised here are more Rally Pics.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Great pics! 
By the way if you see Curtis, tell him I'm coming thru Lubbock later in the week.. I lost his cell number.. I pm'd him mine..

Thanks!
Carey


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Michelle, awesome Pics!! Is it just me, or do our Rallies just get better and better!? 
Skippershe; it is an inflatable but Gary and Michelle (Outback Steve) own it. It was AWESOME! Go to Walmart.com if you are interested. Theirs is the "Deluxe" version. Thanks all for making this such an enjoyable trip. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - pm'd you my contact info here in Lubbock.

-CC


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

This was my family's first rally to attend and we throughly enjoyed it. Bryan spent the day smoking our dinner-fantistic brisket/ribs/sausage. The pot-luck breakfast was great as well. Everyone was so friendly, treated us like family. The movie night was great, especially with the big screen. We are looking forward to the next one.

Thanks from the McNeil family!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It looks like you guys had a great rally, and great weather!









I really like the 'Movie Night' setup. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It was another great rally!! Thanks to all who came and provided such great company and food.

As you can see from the pictures, Ghosty, Herkdoctor and I even got my MaxAir vents on.

If you missed this rally, you missed a good one. Better not miss the next.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Outback Steve said:


> The rally was great and we will definitly try to make more of them in the future. It was wonderful to meet such a fun group of people.
> 
> As promised here are more Rally Pics.


Michelle,
I was great meeting you and your family and thank you for taking those great pictures

Scott


----------

